# Ukelele



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a ukelele. This little man is much better then I will ever be though. lol Same goes for his singing. 


YouTube - Ukulele Kid - Kid playing the Ukulele and singing


----------



## Domo (Dec 11, 2009)

HAHAHAHA god that is rediculous.

I am jealous of a 6 year olds skills :lol:

I love how he even has time to scratch his nose.


----------



## Jackie (Dec 11, 2009)

YouTube - Tiny Tim

This is a classic


----------



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

Ha ha. Haven't seen thst forever. That was Goldie too. lol


----------

